# iPod et diabète



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2002)

Chaque après-midi, je  laisse mon iPod sur le coin de mon bureau pour le recharger. Aujourdhui, arrive un collègue de boulot pour le quart dheure je me décontracte en allant discuter avec quelquun. Et, effectivement, nous discutons de choses et dautres. Je lui répond, souvent juste pour entretenir la politesse. Cest alors, quau coin dune phrase, je vois son regard se diriger inexorablement vers mon iPod. Tous dabord, ces yeux sont perplexes. Puis, viens la question : quest-ce que cest ?
Moi, pris au dépourvu, je ne sais quoi lui répondre (aller dire à un néophyte : cest un iPod). Je le laisse à sa réflexion et vois son regard évoluer : tout dabord vide (celui de la réflexion), puis, traversé par le petit scintillement qui fait que lon remarque que la réflexion vient daboutir. Ca y est, il a trouvé, me dis-je. Il me fait part de sa conclusion : tu es diabétique ?
No comment. Il y a des fois où lon se sent vraiment seul.


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2002)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> *Il y a des fois où lon se sent vraiment seul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu devrais adopter un casimir 

j'en ai vu qui traine sur les forums hagard de l'est depuis que son maitre de banlieue a vu sa chaine-suspensoir cassé suite à un déblocage au vol d'une batterie de Ti

_je vais aller manger, je comprends rien à ce que j'écris_


----------



## casimir (28 Novembre 2002)

un coup de gloubiboulga devrait suffire (tien j'ai ajouter gloubiboulga au dico de Mac OS X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2002)

mon casimir n'est pas a vendre


----------



## ApplePie (28 Novembre 2002)

ca ne se clône pas, un casimir ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jaune à pois vert, ou bleu à rayures orange


----------



## ApplePie (28 Novembre 2002)

ah oui, au fait, l'anonyme, quel rapport entre l'iPod et le diabète ??


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> * ca ne se clône pas, un casimir ??*



non, mais je peu capturer son cousin tout vert


----------



## casimir (28 Novembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> *quel rapport entre l'iPod et le diabète ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Autant que moi et les chapeaux bretons


----------



## barbarella (28 Novembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> * ah oui, au fait, l'anonyme, quel rapport entre l'iPod et le diabète ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Car quand tu es diabétique,
chaque jour, et, ce n'est pas un tic
ton taux de sucre, tu vérifies.

Dans un doigts, l'aiguille tu enfonces
Une goutte de sang tu fais sortir,
sur l'appareil tu la disposes,
le résultat, tu en disposes.

L'appareil, il est tout petit,
A un Ipod, il y ressemble,
mais l'usage est bien différent.


----------



## krystof (28 Novembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> * ah oui, au fait, l'anonyme, quel rapport entre l'iPod et le diabète ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben justement, c'est ce que j'aimerais savoir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je crois qu'en fait les appareils qui servent à rappeler qu'il est l'heure de l'injection d'insuline ressemble de très très loin à un iPod. mais peut-être que mon interlocuteur avait abusé de la moquette.
S'cusez pour l'anonymat, j'avais oublié de m'identifier (ça doit être aussi la moquette)


----------



## krystof (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 


Car quand tu es diabétique,
chaque jour, et, ce n'est pas un tic
ton taux de sucre, tu vérifies.

Dans un doigts, l'aiguille tu enfonces
Une goutte de sang tu fais sortir,
sur l'appareil tu la disposes,
le résultat, tu en disposes.

L'appareil, il est tout petit,
A un Ipod, il y ressemble,
mais l'usage est bien différent.






*<hr /></blockquote>
Bah voilà, tout est dit


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2002)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Je crois qu'en fait les appareils qui servent à rappeler qu'il est l'heure de l'injection d'insuline ressemble de très très loin à un iPod.*



oui de très très très loin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_tiens ça me rappelle que j'ai une jolie photo d'un bronze de Cellini_


----------



## krystof (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tu devrais adopter un casimir 

*<hr /></blockquote>

Ksimir, moi il me faisait plutôt peur quand j'étais petit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aurais-tu une autre proposition


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2002)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *Je crois qu'en fait les appareils qui servent à rappeler qu'il est l'heure de l'injection d'insuline ressemble de très très loin à un iPod. (...)*



L'autre jour, il y avait un reportage sur les secouristes de Chamonix sur France 3. Et pendant une intervention, on a vu un petit appareil, et je me suis fait la réflexion: «Tiens, on dirait un iPod»...


----------



## krystof (28 Novembre 2002)

On ne regarde jamais assez souvent France 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Steve ce serait-il inspiré de cette émission pour le design de l'iPod


----------



## ApplePie (28 Novembre 2002)

très jolie réponse barbarella !!


----------



## ApplePie (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

oui de très très très loin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens ça me rappelle que j'ai une jolie photo d'un bronze de Cellini



*<hr /></blockquote>
ne la garde pas pour toi, montre-nous !!
celle-là :


----------



## ApplePie (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* On ne regarde jamais assez souvent France 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Steve ce serait-il inspiré de cette émission pour le design de l'iPod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
ouaip, et la "ligne rédactionnelle" de la chaîne a inspiré à Steven Spielberg la trilogie "Jurassic Park"


----------



## krystof (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tiens ça me rappelle que j'ai une jolie photo d'un bronze de Cellini



*<hr /></blockquote>
Et celle-là, elle te plaît ?


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 
Et celle-là, elle te plaît ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

disons qu'un ami mien, photographe de son état, en a fait une tri joulie dans son style mais vi c'est bien mon cellini chéri!  (dites, vous pourriez avoir des photos qui date de sa restauration car là l'est pas propre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ApplePie (28 Novembre 2002)

celle de krystof est plus lisible que la mienne !!


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2002)

Voici un "iPod" pour diabétique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est moins sympa...


----------



## ApplePie (28 Novembre 2002)

la ressemblance n'est pas frappante


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2002)

non, mais il y a des dizaines de modèles différents.
C'est toujours un petit boîtier avec un petit écran.


----------



## tomtom (28 Novembre 2002)

c'est vrais que si on ne s'y connait pas trop en ipod et en glucomètre on peut confondre


----------



## ApplePie (28 Novembre 2002)

finalement, ils n'ont rien inventé chez Apple !!


----------



## krystof (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

dites, vous pourriez avoir des photos qui date de sa restauration car là l'est pas propre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )




*<hr /></blockquote>

Ben disons que celle-là date du mois de juillet 2002. Je ne pense pas qu'elle est subie de restauration depuis, mais je peux me tromper.


----------



## krystof (29 Novembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> * la ressemblance n'est pas frappante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normal, c'est le modèle PC


----------



## krystof (29 Novembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> * celle de krystof est plus lisible que la mienne !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci du compliment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu peux en trouver d'autres sur ma homepage. Ah Florence et la Toscane


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 

Ben disons que celle-là date du mois de juillet 2002. Je ne pense pas qu'elle est subie de restauration depuis, mais je peux me tromper.   *<hr /></blockquote>

t'aurais pu avoir plus de lumière alors ou alors c'est le summicron 90M qui fait ça


----------



## camisol (29 Novembre 2002)

et pan !


----------



## krystof (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

t'aurais pu avoir plus de lumière alors ou alors c'est le summicron 90M qui fait ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Bah tu sais, j'étais impressionné par la scène : un homme nu, Persée, tranchant la tête de la Méduse, moi ça me perturbe. Pourquoi tant de haine


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * ah oui, au fait, l'anonyme, quel rapport entre l'iPod et le diabète ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ceci dit il y a des chances qu'il y ait plus de diabétiques chez les iPodistes que chez les non-iPodistes.
Je m'explique : étant donné que les personnes possédant un iPod, ont de très grandes chances de posséder un ordinateur (un mac ou un truc qui marche pas peu importe) et on sait que la plupart de ces personnes ont une alimentation basée sur le fameux "pizza-frites-kebab-mac machin-coca-bière + une fois par an des brocolis pour faire style on mange équilibré. Vous serez tous d'accord avec moi qu'une telle alimentation augmente la possibilité du développement d'un diabète. 
Conclusion, les iPodistes sont tous diabétiques.
Enfin, faudrait vérifier par une étude tout de même......


----------

